# After router switch and reboot, cannot even ping router



## big_girl (May 9, 2014)

I just installed 10-RELEASE, updated it, etc. and it was working fine, including internet connections via a cheap router. There is only the onboard NiC, which works fine.

I shut it down and rebooted it connected to a different, similar router on a local network. I didn't actually do anything with it while it was connected to the local network, but again shut it down and rebooted it with it connected back to the first router (internet connected), only now there is no internet connection, and I cannot even ping the router. Tried a couple of reboots but still no connection.

During boot it says its bound to eg 192.168.1.100 from the router, but this address does not come up for the adapter when I type `ifconfig`. 

In /etc/rc.conf I have

```
ifconfig_age0="DHCP"
ifconfig_age0_ipv6="inet6 accept_rtadv"
```

...help... please.


----------



## Symbiosis (May 9, 2014)

Which's the output of `ifconfig` and `netstat -nr`?

Best regards


----------

